# Toe Nail Problem - warning contains picture of big toe



## User (22 May 2015)




----------



## dan_bo (22 May 2015)

Looks like a big hole to me! Did any crap come out of it? Does it hurt or smell?


----------



## ScotiaLass (22 May 2015)

Fungal infection?
Best to go see your GP rather than self diagnose/treat


----------



## Brandane (22 May 2015)

Yeuuch, you've got a freckle on the outside of yer big toe!


----------



## dan_bo (22 May 2015)

[QUOTE 3708101, member: 9609"]doesnt hurt or smell, has been like that since last summer, took my sock off this morning and it hasn't improved, probably getting more unsightly


see a doctor with a toe nail ? is that not a bit ott[/QUOTE]

You haven't removed your salford docks for a year? 

I think I may have figured out your issue.


----------



## ianrauk (22 May 2015)

Its a fungal infection. Go to your chemist and they will advise and supply what you need to treat it.


----------



## Lilliburlero (22 May 2015)




----------



## ScotiaLass (22 May 2015)

[QUOTE 3708101, member: 9609"]doesnt hurt or smell, has been like that since last summer, took my sock off this morning and it hasn't improved, probably getting more unsightly


see a doctor with a toe nail ? is that not a bit ott[/QUOTE]
Well you could ask the pharmacist first.


----------



## welsh dragon (22 May 2015)

I think I'm going to be sick in my mouth. ! Im ddefinitely going to be sick in my mouth



Seriously, go see your dr before your foot drops off.


----------



## summerdays (22 May 2015)

I had something slightly like that last year, and eventually the old top nail dropped off. I've no idea how it was initially damaged, no smell and not weeping, just unsightly. Luckily it was at its worst over the winter.


----------



## Drago (22 May 2015)

Uuurrrggghhh. Nuke it!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (22 May 2015)

Get it treated. You will lose the toenail at some point which is actually easier than having to teat the toenail for the infection, but you need to keep the nail bed free of infection whilst the new toenail grows back.
DAMHIK


----------



## 4F (22 May 2015)

[QUOTE 3708101, member: 9609"]doesnt hurt or smell, has been like that since last summer, took my sock off this morning and it hasn't improved, probably getting more unsightly


see a doctor with a toe nail ? is that not a bit ott[/QUOTE]

No not at all, they will take a sample of it and send for analysis so they know what they are treating


----------



## siadwell (22 May 2015)

That looks like a pretty bad case of fungal infection. When the infection is in the nail bed you'll need prescription anti-fungal tablets for maybe a year to properly clear it up. Over the counter creams won't do the job.


----------



## MossCommuter (22 May 2015)

I recommend the immediate confiscation of your camera


----------



## Bobby Mhor (22 May 2015)

Slap on a paste of Bicarbonate of Soda...
often...
prescription from Doc...better


----------



## Yellow Saddle (22 May 2015)

Wood borer.


----------



## pawl (22 May 2015)

[QUOTE 3708077, member: 9609"]What's going on with this - doesn't look normal




[/QUOTE]


Yellow Saddle said:


> Wood borer.


----------



## pawl (22 May 2015)

Better wear socks with your sandals this summer.


----------



## HertzvanRental (22 May 2015)

Chiropodist!!!


----------



## vickster (22 May 2015)

HertzvanRental said:


> Chiropodist!!!


Amputation!!


----------



## Twinks (22 May 2015)

That happened to me from wearing wellies all winter. The nail dropped off and a nice new one underneath


----------



## Sara_H (22 May 2015)

Looks like a fungus.


----------



## screenman (22 May 2015)

vickster said:


> Amputation!!



I agree, 3 inches above the ears.


----------



## MrGrumpy (22 May 2015)

will show my expert wife the picture  defo fungle infection to my untrained eye


----------



## MrGrumpy (22 May 2015)

Ok my wife the Pod was asking if your feet are wet alot, also fungal infection normally starts at the top of the toe, hard to see in the picture if it starts there or not ?? See a doctor whom may refer you to a pod.


----------



## jefmcg (22 May 2015)

MrGrumpy said:


> will show my expert wife the picture  defo fungle infection to my untrained eye


"Darling, does this look infected to you?"


----------



## djb1971 (22 May 2015)

Why o why o why o why do I click on these threads.

I know what's coming but I can't help clicking


----------



## classic33 (22 May 2015)

vickster said:


> Amputation!!


Chisel, mallet and a bottle of whiskey.


----------



## machew (22 May 2015)

djb1971 said:


> Why o why o why o why do I click on these threads.
> 
> I know what's coming but I can't help clicking



Just like the Daily Mail and their stories on cycling


----------



## vickster (22 May 2015)

classic33 said:


> Chisel, mallet and a bottle of whiskey.


I reckon if he's lived with a foul toe like that for a year, he won't need the whiskey


----------



## classic33 (22 May 2015)

vickster said:


> I reckon if he's lived with a foul toe like that for a year, he won't need the whiskey


Sterilize the open wound afterwards, or drink beforehand to numb the pain.

Pair of bone scissors he can borrow.


----------



## GM (22 May 2015)

Get your GP to prescribe some Terbinafine tablets. I've got a bit of big toe fungi at the moment, podiatrist also recommended soaking your feet in a bowl of warm salty water. So that's my daily ritual, giving them a good soak while I'm watching Pointless!


----------



## wisdom (22 May 2015)

From my wifes experience expensive over the counter treatments x 2 didnt touch it.GP prescribed tablets cleared up after the course was completed. Cost of 1 prescription


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (22 May 2015)

vickster said:


> I reckon if he's lived with a foul toe like that for a year, he won't need the whiskey


Why the Irish stuff? What's wrong with the proper stuff?


----------



## vickster (22 May 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Why the Irish stuff? What's wrong with the proper stuff?


Don't ask me, ask @classic33

Personally I can't stand the Scottish stuff. Bourbon whiskey and coke for me (before I stopped drinking)


----------



## classic33 (22 May 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Why the Irish stuff? What's wrong with the proper stuff?


What's wrong with the Irish "stuff"? Do the Scots make "holy water"?


----------



## HertzvanRental (22 May 2015)

Sod the toe. Drink Laphroaig!!


----------



## classic33 (23 May 2015)

I'd say it'll be cut across, as low as possible, to allow for treatment and the new nail to grow.


----------



## Tojo (23 May 2015)

ScotiaLass said:


> Well you could ask the pharmacist first.




What. ask them if it smells as he cant reach......


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (23 May 2015)

classic33 said:


> What's wrong with the Irish "stuff"? Do the Scots make "holy water"?


I've only found 1 Irish one I like!

[QUOTE 3708910, member: 9609"]feet havn't been wet all day for years, used to often happen with my hillwalking - first noticed it at the base of the nail last summer, presumed it must have been damaged or something, cant say I have really looked at it since, normally clip then in the bath so difficult to see them properly without the glasses on and soapy water - it snagged on the bed clothes last night hence the proper inspection today, hadn't realised there was a hole in the dam thing. providing I remember i will go and see the doc on Monday see if I can get it cleared up.[/QUOTE]

Mine went exactly the same way after I dropped something on where the nail root stems from. It hurt like blazes. It took a while for it to occur but I can only assume I damaged the growing nail root which left it with a similar hole for a fungi to get into. Mine has almost grown back now but probably has another 3-4mm to go before it is a complete nail again. I have managed to cure it after the nail dropped off by keeping the nail bed and new nail covered with Curanail religiously or more accurately getting my husband to apply it for the last 7 months...


----------



## summerdays (23 May 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> I've only found 1 Irish one I like!


I was brought up on the stuff .... And my grandfather gave me my first taste when I was born apparently. It's incredibly medicinal .... Very good for colds, even the teetotal rellies used it like that.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (23 May 2015)

summerdays said:


> I was brought up on the stuff .... And my grandfather gave me my first taste when I was born apparently. It's incredibly medicinal .... Very good for colds, even the teetotal rellies used it like that.


I was also brought up on the stuff, only it was the west cost whisky rather than whiskey having a lot to do with where I was born and where my real father worked.


----------



## classic33 (23 May 2015)

Has he kept the toe?


----------



## ufkacbln (23 May 2015)

classic33 said:


> Chisel, mallet and a bottle of whiskey.




Surely there is an easier way to open the bottle?


----------



## ufkacbln (23 May 2015)

classic33 said:


> What's wrong with the Irish "stuff"? Do the Scots make "holy water"?




There used to be a (mis)conception that Bushmills whisky was drunk by Protestants and Jamesons whisky by Catholics, ans was especially prevalent in the US

Shame that the head distiller of Bushmills was a Catholic and the Scottish founder of Jameson's was a Protestant


----------



## ufkacbln (23 May 2015)

Back on topic...... I see @classic33 icon is practising for surgery

Personally I would think a scythe is a little overkill... a hacksaw from B&Q should be adequate


----------



## classic33 (23 May 2015)

Cunobelin said:


> Back on topic...... I see @classic33 icon is practising for surgery
> 
> Personally I would think a scythe is a little overkill... a hacksaw from B&Q should be adequate


Blade would be too fine though.


----------



## classic33 (23 May 2015)

vickster said:


> Amputation!!


Does he still have the offending toe, in one piece?


----------



## ufkacbln (23 May 2015)

classic33 said:


> Blade would be too fine though.




They do a range


----------



## classic33 (23 May 2015)

[QUOTE 3709963, member: 9609"]It's still attached, I have emailed the picture to the doctors surgery, hopefully I won't have to attend[/QUOTE]
It'll go on its own then!


----------



## screenman (27 May 2015)

I remember my doctor telling me as a kid not to scratch my balls with my big toe as a virus can spread, it is not likely to happen as you get older.


----------



## Octet (27 May 2015)

[QUOTE 3715413, member: 9609"]The doctor phoned me up yesterday and said I would have to attend the surgery, can't to diagnosis by email apparently - so went in this morning and he confirmed fungal infection, said the paint on stuff had its uses for small thin nails but would be wasting my time on a big thick toe nail - has given me some tablets "Terbinafine" don't like the sound of the possible side effects and the need to take them for 3 months - seems a bit OTT for a toe nail [/QUOTE]

A toe nail might seem like a small issue, but any sort of infection (whether from a gun shot wound or a mere splinter) should be taken seriously as it could potentially worsen leading to (in worst case scenarious) death or amputation.

I always tend to keep a tub of 'Magnesium Sulphate Paste' in my first aid kit, it works wonders at drawing out infections, especially on fingers or toes around the nail. Obviously you should see the doctor/pharmacist before trying anything yada yada.


----------



## classic33 (27 May 2015)

[QUOTE 3715413, member: 9609"]The doctor phoned me up yesterday and said I would have to attend the surgery, can't to diagnosis by email apparently - so went in this morning and he confirmed fungal infection, said the paint on stuff had its uses for small thin nails but would be wasting my time on a big thick toe nail - has given me some tablets "Terbinafine" don't like the sound of the possible side effects and the need to take them for 3 months - seems a bit OTT for a toe nail [/QUOTE]
Not pregnant by any chance?


----------



## classic33 (27 May 2015)

[QUOTE 3716159, member: 9609"]are you saying i'm fat ? too many puddings and not enough cycling is the problem[/QUOTE]
Just had a look at the side effects/warnings and being pregnant is top off the list.


----------



## Tojo (28 May 2015)

[QUOTE 3715413, member: 9609"]The doctor phoned me up yesterday and said I would have to attend the surgery, can't to diagnosis by email apparently - so went in this morning and he confirmed fungal infection, said the paint on stuff had its uses for small thin nails but would be wasting my time on a big thick toe nail - has given me some tablets "Terbinafine" don't like the sound of the possible side effects and the need to take them for 3 months - seems a bit OTT for a toe nail [/QUOTE]

Have a look here it tells you what they are prescribed for 
http://www.patient.co.uk/medicine/terbinafine-tablets 
Hope it reassures you, as only mild side affects, you may have to stay near a toilet......


----------



## Tojo (28 May 2015)

[QUOTE 3716249, member: 9609"]from what the doc told me then reinforced in the cheerful drug information leaflet it was the Stevens-Johnson-Shuffle, severe allergic reaction and hospitalisation that's got me all worried, some of that stuff is enough to make your toe nails curl. lol

anyway, seriously heavy weekend coming up, the liver is going to be put to the test this saturday sunday - so may be these drugs will be better left until next week sometime. as it is the acute alchol poisoning will probably kill off the fungal infection...[/QUOTE]

Also consider a nice Vindaloo after the liver assault, if the alcohol doesn't kill it the chilly may do the deed.........or just divert your attention to your arse rather than thinking about your toe....


----------



## classic33 (28 May 2015)

[QUOTE 3716249, member: 9609"]from what the doc told me then reinforced in the cheerful drug information leaflet it was the Stevens-Johnson-Shuffle, severe allergic reaction and hospitalisation that's got me all worried, some of that stuff is enough to make your toe nails curl. lol

anyway, seriously heavy weekend coming up, the liver is going to be put to the test this saturday sunday - so may be these drugs will be better left until next week sometime. as it is the acute alchol poisoning will probably kill off the fungal infection...[/QUOTE]
Chisel & Mallet may still be required


----------

